# I've made a 1/1 prop of Moses's Staff from "The Prince of Egypt"



## Keijo (Oct 4, 2019)

I've always wanted to make an almost perfect replica of Moses' holy staff, but my project has always been postponed since I couldn't find a natural branch with the exact shape and characteristics.

All changed when I found this young Japanese oak, and after 5 months of work it's finally complete.

The staff is 193cm long like in the movie, but unfortunately it seems like it still can't part the sea or transform into a snake!

P.S.I've made also another similar staff (last picture) from a more robust branch to test how well the paint would work before starting the final project.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nicely done, Keijo! I'd say that was pretty darn close to a perfect replica. One of the first staffs I did many years ago was based on a drawing of Gandalf. Fast forward 30 years and I sold 2 replicas of Yoda's cane.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You did a great job with it Keijo.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

i just love walking sticks with a bit of shape to them like the one you have done here

as you see to many dead straight walking stick looking all the same

with just a different handle on them so they don't look the same


----------



## Keijo (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you guys!

Glad you liked my work!


----------

